# My 1000th post!



## Desdichado (Jul 27, 2002)

So, do I get something?  Cheap watch or anything like that?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *So, do I get something?  Cheap watch or anything like that? *




Don't I wish!!


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 27, 2002)

Wow, Croth, going on 4500!   

Yeah, that should qualify for _something!_


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Wow, Croth, going on 4500!
> 
> Yeah, that should qualify for something!  *




Ya, maybe I should start a petition.


----------



## Tsyr (Jul 27, 2002)

I think we need a free t-shirt at 1000... "I wasted my life posting 1000 times at enworld, and all I got was this crappy t-shirt!"

4000 is cufflinks or a tie tack with an enamal D20 logo on them/it.


----------



## CrazyMage (Jul 27, 2002)

You'll get a *BUMP* from a poor sap a LONG way from a thousand posts...


----------



## Broken Fang (Jul 27, 2002)

Ditto.


----------



## Dagger75 (Jul 27, 2002)

Same here. I'm still shooting for a 100 post. This will help my


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

The key is not to bump threads.  You should write something of substance with everypost.


----------



## Dagger75 (Jul 27, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *The key is not to bump threads.  You should write something of substance with everypost.   *




I think I will try that. Thanks.

All I know is when I post to a thread everybody stops posting. No one quotes me either


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 27, 2002)

Ah, just keep trying, Dagg.  It'll come together for you soon.

Now, does some cheap pop self-help tripe count as "something of substance?"


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 27, 2002)

You win a free trip to the Meta forum!  Yay!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Ah, just keep trying, Dagg.  It'll come together for you soon.
> 
> Now, does some cheap pop self-help tripe count as "something of substance?"   *




I'm just sick of seeing a thread have a new post to it, looking and seeing "Bump".  Take my Epic Oozemaster over in House Rules.  I want people to notice and respond to it but there is not one bump there.  I just come up with more ideas for it to keep it on the page.


----------



## Aitch Eye (Jul 27, 2002)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> All I know is when I post to a thread everybody stops posting. No one quotes me either *




Ah, well I had something useful to say, but I guess it will have to wait. Pity.


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 27, 2002)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think I will try that. Thanks.
> 
> All I know is when I post to a thread everybody stops posting. No one quotes me either *




I know what you mean. Happens to me all the time. Also I lost like 300 posts when I switched screen names a while back...


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 27, 2002)

I just made my 1,000th post tonight up in the EN World Gathering thread in General Discussion.

To quote Jerry Garcia, "What a long, strange trip it's been."


----------



## Valicor (Jul 27, 2002)

Maybe a trip into the administrators forum, then we could see what they truly are plotting in there.  
     I rate this post as containing an equal amount of substance as pudding.

Congrats on those of you, who have replied so any times, You have probally helped alot of people out ion the boards, which in itself is the great reward.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

Valicor said:
			
		

> *Maybe a trip into the administrators forum, then we could see what they truly are plotting in there.
> *




That would be a just reward.


----------



## gamecat (Jul 27, 2002)

Ya know, I hate a thread that is ignored, so it is bumped like the old guy next to you shakin' it like dice to save the lives of his loved ones (MY POTIONS THREAD!!!)... Sometimes I think I am the kinder, gentler, not READ Gamecat... Congrats Josh!


----------



## Darkness (Jul 27, 2002)

Congratulations, Joshua!

1,000 posts is very cool. Now, of course, you'll have to aim for _another_ zero behind the three that you already have...


----------



## machine (Jul 27, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *So, do I get something?  Cheap watch or anything like that? *




Woohoo!

Congrats!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Congratulations, Joshua!
> 
> 1,000 posts is very cool. Now, of course, you'll have to aim for another zero behind the three that you already have...  *




Ya, that will be no problem.  Does the number of posts even go to 5 digits?


----------



## Darkness (Jul 27, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, that will be no problem.  Does the number of posts even go to 5 digits? *



Personally, I hope that your post count resets to -1 when you hit 10,000. 

Seriously, though, I have no idea.


----------



## madriel (Jul 28, 2002)

I wonder what the highest ever post count has been on any version of these boards.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 28, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *I wonder what the highest ever post count has been on any version of these boards. *




I think I'm the highest here at En World, but other places I have no idea.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 28, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think I'm the highest here at En World, but other places I have no idea. *



Even if you aren't the highest, you are at least close; nobody got to 5,000 on the old boards - not even Caliban or Piratecat. 
edit: _I think_, at least... 

(Myself, I got a bit more than 2,100 on the old boards - so I've probably beaten myself by now, or else I will soon. )


----------



## Horacio (Jul 29, 2002)

On the old boards I had 130...


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

(Thread Hijack In Progress....)

Almost....


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

to...


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

500


----------



## Darkness (Jul 29, 2002)

Damn you, drowdude; if _I_ try spamming my way up to the next 500, I'll set here all day!


----------



## Tharkun (Jul 29, 2002)

*Good question...*

I wonder if the boards do actually go above 4 digits as I'm looking to get to that point myself.  Maybe I should start posting with "new, improved" fluff


----------



## Crothian (Jul 29, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *500   *




That's one way to get there, I guess....


----------



## Darkness (Jul 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's one way to get there, I guess....
> 
> *



_One_ way, yes. Of course, if he wants to get near _you_, he'll have to find quite a few more than one...


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Damn you, drowdude; if I try spamming my way up to the next 500, I'll set here all day!  *




Have fun!


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's one way to get there, I guess....
> 
> *




Hey it's not like I am RPG.Netting or anything....


----------



## Crothian (Jul 29, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey it's not like I am RPG.Netting or anything....  *




What's that?


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What's that? *





Creating a thread with the sole purpose of uping your post count by replying over and over and over and over....


----------



## Darkness (Jul 29, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Have fun!  *



/me gives drowdude a dirty look and mumbles something about "still 216 more to go..." 



edit: I wrote "only" when I meant "still"


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> */me gives drowdude a dirty look and mumbles something about "still 216 more to go..."
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I wrote "only" when I meant "still" *





Darkness grows.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Darkness grows. *




That does tend to happen as the sun goes down.  

And don't you owe me a Leviathon?


----------



## drowdude (Jul 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That does tend to happen as the sun goes down.
> 
> And don't you owe me a Leviathon?   *




No idea what you are talking about


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No idea what you are talking about  *




Ya, ya, ya.  Don't make me send that Water Elemental after you  

I posted some ideas about underwater cities in Shark World thread.  And if anyone else wants to take a look it can be found

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18908


----------



## drowdude (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey! Look! This has degenerated into a pimpin'-thread!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Hey! Look! This has degenerated into a pimpin'-thread!  *




IMO, that's a step up from an increase my post count thread.


----------



## gamecat (Jul 30, 2002)

so we're all a bunch of post-whores...


----------



## drowdude (Jul 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> IMO, that's a step up from an increase my post count thread.   *


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *so we're all a bunch of post-whores... *




As oppossed to being what?


----------



## gamecat (Jul 31, 2002)

as opposed to stalwart disciples of THE GAME...


----------



## Darkness (Aug 1, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *as opposed to stalwart disciples of THE GAME... *



I don't think that being one precludes being the other...


----------



## Tharkun (Aug 2, 2002)

*That's too funny!*

LOL, p*mp threadin' & post wh*res that was too funny!  You think you all have a long way to go I'm only in the 20's or so!  But at least I'm not degenerating myself to bumping threads yet


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 2, 2002)

*Pimpin'*

I am posting here both to bump up my post total and to find out just exactly how many posts I have.  I used to be one of the most prolific posters, but that was WAY back when it was Eric's message boards and 3e was still just a gleem in our eyes...

Wow!  Only 59!  Man, I used to do that many posts in a day here.


----------



## A2Z (Aug 2, 2002)

Woops! Almost missed this Josh. Well, I can congradulate you *and* bump my post count. I'll catch up yet.


----------



## Tharkun (Aug 13, 2002)

*Doubt it...*

You know who has the next highest post count besides mr. 5000+?

I'm curious, though i'ld have to post 24/7 for what a few months to get that high!

Forgot a zero!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Doubt it...*



			
				Tharkun said:
			
		

> *You know who has the next highest post count besides mr. 5000+?
> 
> I'm curious, though i'ld have to post 24/7 for what a few months to get that high!
> 
> Forgot a zero! *




Mr 5000+?  In another thread I was called a coyote, what's up with that?  

next highest is Wicht I think, but it might be Kreynolds or Hong, they are all around the 3800 mark I think.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 13, 2002)

So preparing another 800 posts thread without telling me it...
Bad boys...

But I've arrived


----------



## Crothian (Aug 13, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *So preparing another 800 posts thread without telling me it...
> Bad boys...
> 
> But I've arrived  *




The last one got closed down prematurely, so this one has to be done subtely


----------



## Darkness (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Doubt it...*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mr 5000+?  In another thread I was called a coyote, what's up with that?
> 
> next highest is Wicht I think, but it might be Kreynolds or Hong, they are all around the 3800 mark I think. *



Standings, as of this moment:

Crothian: 5842

kreynolds: 3843
Wicht: 3678
hong: 3671

#5 is problaby me - and my post count is right under my name in this very post.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 13, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The last one got closed down prematurely, so this one has to be done subtely   *



Hah! I'm already here to... err... _watch_ you!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Doubt it...*



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *Standings, as of this moment:
> 
> Crothian: 5842
> 
> ...




When the members section was active they had a top ten of postcounts.  That was always interesting.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 13, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Hah! I'm already here to... err... watch you!  *





Ya, ya, ya.....your a spy for the moderators.  You work for the man, you're here to close us down.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 13, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Ya, ya, ya.....your a spy for the moderators.  You work for the man, you're here to close us down.   *



I'm still watching you...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 13, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I'm still watching you...  *




Really?  I think the haze over the Atlantic woulkd really make that tough.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 13, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Really?  I think the haze over the Atlantic woulkd really make that tough.   *



With the flood going on here in Vienna, even looking out of my own window is tough!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 13, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *With the flood going on here in Vienna, even looking out of my own window is tough!  *




Ack!!  Hope it's not causing you any problems.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 14, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ack!!  Hope it's not causing you any problems. *



Thanks for caring. 

Luckily, it isn't causing me any real problems; here in the inner city of Vienna, it's mostly annoying, depressing and reducing social life... 

At least not major problems, that is: My head hurts a bit from the constant sound of the rain (which hasn't really stopped at any time since saturday or sunday  ) and taking a walk to enjoy the summer has become pretty much impossible.
Also, my best pal around here got caught in a rainstorm on monday that wrecked his umbrella and so really got him - and then he had to wait, drenched to the skin, at around 11 PM, for the bus - for half an hour.  He's ill now - which also meant that we couldn't game today like we had planned to do. 

If the rain doesn't stop soon, though, we'll get some slightly more serious problems: At least one highway on the outskirts of the city already had to be closed temporarily - but if it keeps raining, one part of the subway will be flooded so severely that they'll have to shut it down.
Still, unless God unleashes a new Flood to start anew with humanity thereafter, I'll be okay. 

Gah. Even more than normally, I'm really glad now that I don't live in the outskirts of the city - much less somewhere in the countryside: There are constantly pictures in the news of rural villages (up to and including small cities) that are experiencing severe problems with flooding - and storms of _hail_, too, in some cases - _in August_!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 14, 2002)

Glad to hear it isn't that bad for you.  I understand how the weather can be incovient, here I get snowed in at least once a year.  Hope you stay dry and look into Shark World ever now and then as it loks like that's happening to you.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 14, 2002)

ROFLMAO!!! 

Shark World indeed... 

Heh. As a matter of fact, I even live near a couple of sharks (not to mention a couple hundred - or thousand - other creatures of the sea).

That is, I live near (=within a few hundred yards of) the so-called "Haus des Meeres" (literally, "house of the sea"), which is kind of the aquatic version of a zoo.

Still, "house" is an inaccurate description of the building; it's actually a very, very tall, old bunker from World War II (one of four in Vienna, two of which are quite desolate on the inside; still, the outer walls of all four bunkers still stand: these things were built to survive bombs - and they mostly did, despite the allies' best efforts ) that's surrounded by a nice park (lots of children there - and people with dogs, too). Heh. Funny, really, to make an aquatic zoo (I'm sure there's an English word for that; I can't think of it at 2:45 in the morning, though ) and a park for children out of a military bunker... 

(BTW, at least one of the other bunkers - one of the more severely damaged ones - is also at the center of a park - albeit a rather large park rather than the relavitely small one here and the bunker there is also empty.)


----------



## Horacio (Aug 14, 2002)

Whether is crazy this summer in Europe  
I only hope it isn't a definitive climatic change...


----------



## hong (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Doubt it...*



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *Standings, as of this moment:
> 
> Crothian: 5842
> 
> ...




Wicht has been slackening off lately (maybe YB! isn't as popular as it once was?). I used to be much further behind him than that. Kreynolds, by contrast, is making up for lost time.


----------



## hong (Aug 14, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Thanks for caring.
> 
> Luckily, it isn't causing me any real problems; here in the inner city of Vienna, it's mostly annoying, depressing and reducing social life...
> 
> ...




Indeed, it's terrible to see the news of what's happening in not-so-sunny Austria, the Land Up Top. And in places nearby like Prague, too.

Here, by contrast, we're in a drought. Such extreme weather conditions are a way of life for us Austrians everywhere.


----------



## Tharkun (Aug 14, 2002)

*Think that's bad?*

I've seen it snow in every single month of the year except Aug.  (No I don't live in Alaska   Just the coldest state in the Union!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Doubt it...*



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wicht has been slackening off lately (maybe YB! isn't as popular as it once was?). I used to be much further behind him than that. Kreynolds, by contrast, is making up for lost time.  *



I think YB would need an epic-level handbook now; the most dedicated characters have reached the highest possible level already (or are only slightly below it) and since they stand little to gain now, yet could slip to the level before the highest if they lose, they don't fight all that much any more.

Their players, though, have created new characters. *shrug* Hmm... Maybe something completely new would be good for YB...


----------

